# Denver, NC - 5 GSDs on Craiglist (listed together)



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

German sheperd

They look like beautiful dogs! It looks like they could use an active family and get some exercise. Most seem slightly overweight but otherwise seem to be in good condition.

I have a feeling they are free and would hate to see them end up as bait dogs.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I can only hope they are spayed/neutered. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'll call Vernoica to see if she is close to them.


----------



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

I called but no answer. I left a voice mail suggesting they use a rescue. I offered to foster one or two if needed until a good home could be found. I have 3 dogs of my own so I can't keep any long-term but if needed I could definitely foster.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks. I left a message for Veronica but then I realized it was the Charlotte area (don't know why but I focused on Denver, NC before??). I know she's not near Charlotte but she knows people all over there so hopefully someone can check out these pups. When they call can you find out if they are on heartworm preventative? 

Many thanks,


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

I just spoke with them. It was an interesting conversation and I am on the verge of notifying AC in that area. The person was very condecending and I am concerned for these dogs!


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sheesh....how fat can you make a dog????


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Nik, if they are giving them away, maybe let them find homes first before calling AC... I know this sounds bad, but... if they are trying to get rid of them, LET THEM... if AC goes out there, they are going to fine/arrest depending on the circumstances, and then they will end up at the pound and possibly PTS, or the owner could take out their irritation about the visit on the dogs... What is so concerning anyhow?


----------



## Weezing (Mar 15, 2011)

These are some HUGE dogs, and I don't mean the good kind of huge.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

wilbanks17 said:


> I just spoke with them. It was an interesting conversation and I am on the verge of notifying AC in that area. The person was very condecending and I am concerned for these dogs!


Are the dogs in any danger?? Whats going on??


----------



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll never understand why people get such high-energy dogs and then just leave them in the backyard to pretty much care for themselves.

I called again and left another message offering to foster one or two. They would probably lose weight in my home..i'm training for a full marathon and always take my shepherd out with me and i'm sure she wouldn't mind a few days off.

I didn't even get into running until I got dogs. Funny how that works out.

I don't understand obesity in dogs..it really doesn't take much to keep them at a healthy weight. 20 minutes twice a day in the backyard with a ball would do the trick. Why have a dog if you don't want to spend time with them.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*German sheperd (denver nc)*

Date: 2011-04-26, 2:00PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


we have 5 German shepherds & moving in one month - If anyone is interested in giving them a good home & only a good home !! 
Please call 704-464-7411 and leave your # I'll call you back !! Thank you! 


Location: denver nc
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

wilbanks17 said:


> I just spoke with them. It was an interesting conversation and I am on the verge of notifying AC in that area. The person was very condecending and I am concerned for these dogs!


Nick, can you please be more specific? What did you find out about the dogs? How many males, how many females? Are they spayed/neutered? On heartworm preventative? Looks can be deceiving but it doesn't look like the dogs are not cared for (lets not waste time/space here going over a healthy weight of a dog). What are the ages? What can you share with us?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Aidan said:


> I called but no answer. I left a voice mail suggesting they use a rescue. I offered to foster one or two if needed until a good home could be found. I have 3 dogs of my own so I can't keep any long-term but if needed I could definitely foster.


Have you talked to the owner and if so, what did you learn?


----------



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

I have sent a total of 5 e-mails and called again twice this afternoon.. no answer. I've been nothing but nice and friendly offering support for the dogs so there is no reason she should be avoiding me.

I'm hoping this means maybe she found them all homes? I hope she didn't just give them to anyone who wanted them.. that's what I was afraid of when I saw the ad on craigslist.

Dog fighting seems to be a problem in parts of Charlotte and I would hate to see any dog used for bait purposes. 

These German Shepherds in the photos look healthy and not mistreated in anyway. I'm sure they could use more exercise and a better diet but I have definitely seen dogs in worse conditions. At least they aren't chained up or in a tiny kennel.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

No news yet? so sad!!! I would take them all, if I had an extra room, and help!

anyways, here is a bump!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Aidan said:


> I have sent a total of 5 e-mails and called again twice this afternoon.. no answer. I've been nothing but nice and friendly offering support for the dogs so there is no reason she should be avoiding me.
> 
> I'm hoping this means maybe she found them all homes? I hope she didn't just give them to anyone who wanted them.. that's what I was afraid of when I saw the ad on craigslist.
> 
> ...


Thanks Aiden,

I think we've done all we can for now. Hopefully if this person still needs help they will reach out and make contact. I agree, the dogs look healthy. Yes, they are overweight, but not everyone is aware of the importance of keeping the weight off our pets. I think a lot of people tend to overfeed them out of love (at least thats the way they see it). My thinking is that this person might be going through a lot right now and unless we've walked in their shoes we shouldn't judge. This is likely a very difficult time in their lives.

Please let us know if you hear anymore.


----------

